# I'm bored...here's a picture of fire dept. hq and training grounds and more



## JJR512 (May 16, 2006)

Hey, I was bored, had some time to kill...well, I guess I could have been studying for my EMT-B final written and practical exams coming up in less than a month...But instead I pulled up this satellite photo/map (from maps.google.com) of the area where my county's Fire Dept. HQ is located, and also the Police Dept. HQ, the Fire Dept. Training Academy, and some other stuff:







The location is Millersville, Maryland.

A: Anne Arundel County Fire Department Headquarters
B: Anne Arundel County Animal Control
C: Anne Arundel County Fire Department Training Academy (The dark-roofed building above the letter is the main building. The outside area around the letter is part of the training grounds. The row of small buildings along the southern edge include the "maze". The small dark roof just on the bottom-left edge of the letter "C" is the fire tower.)
D: I don't remember what anything in this area is, except that it's government or public-works related somehow.
E: Pretty sure this is a water treatment facility, or some other public works facility. (I know there's a water facility on this road, and it's either E or D, but I assume it's E because of the water tower across the street.)
F: (Across the street from A) Anne Arundel County Police Department Headquarters (The large dark-roofed building to the far left of this area is the main HQ building. I believe the smaller white-roofed building between the main HQ building and the letter is a crime lab and investigations building. One of the two buildings to the letter's right is the property/evidence section, and the other building might have something to do with maintenance. The PD-HQ is more of an administrative facility; police officers who work the streets are not based there. They are based at one of four District facilities around the county.)

Anne Arundel County actually has two separate 911 facilities. The police and fire call centers are separate from each other and staffed by different people. Most 911 facilities in the state (and I assume most of everywhere else) have one call center with people who handle calls for fire, police, or EMS. In AACo, when you call 911, the person who answers asks if you need police or fire, you answer and your call is routed to the appropriate facility. The call centers are located in their respective departments' main HQ building (so they're across the street from each other).

Note the street to the north of the areas I've just talked about, Headquarters Drive. Despite its name, as far as I'm aware it's an industrial/commercial park. I'm not aware of any governmental agencies being located there, although I suppose there could be some minor ancilliary offices there somewhere.


----------



## Tactical Medic (May 16, 2006)

Thats cool, now every wannabe terrorist will have a map of your fire dept training site :wacko:


----------



## Jon (May 17, 2006)

Tactical Medic said:
			
		

> Thats cool, now every wannabe terrorist will have a map of your fire dept training site :wacko:


C'mon... its Anne Arundel County, MD... NOTHING happens there, except an occasional cow-tipping episode


----------



## JJR512 (May 19, 2006)

Tactical Medic said:
			
		

> Thats cool, now every wannabe terrorist will have a map of your fire dept training site :wacko:


It's all public information...Just like our response plans to incidents of terrorism, so the terrorists can find out what we're going to do about them and plan around that. Equally :wacko:.


			
				MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> C'mon... its Anne Arundel County, MD... NOTHING happens there, except an occasional cow-tipping episode


Yes...We border Washington, DC, we're the center of one of the largest metropolitan areas in the country (the Washingon-Baltimore Metro area), and we're the home of the US Naval academy...NOTHING to see here...


----------



## Tactical Medic (May 25, 2006)

JJR512 said:
			
		

> It's all public information...Just like our response plans to incidents of terrorism, so the terrorists can find out what we're going to do about them and plan around that. Equally :wacko:.
> 
> Yes...We border Washington, DC, we're the center of one of the largest metropolitan areas in the country (the Washingon-Baltimore Metro area), and we're the home of the US Naval academy...NOTHING to see here...



I certainly understand what you just said, its called "freedom of information act" BUT if someone wants to find that out let them do their own damn research, there is no reason why WE should freely give that information out.  When someone ask me "how many engines we have?" or "how many employees?"  I tell them "I don't know, sorry" if they want to find out let them find out from someone else.... Thats just me, but I have experiance terrorism first hand so I'm a little gaurded about such things h34r:


----------



## CaptainPanic (May 25, 2006)

Id tell em'

Not enough to save your *** in a terrorist attack....


----------



## MMiz (May 26, 2006)

CaptainPanic said:
			
		

> Id tell em'
> 
> Not enough to save your *** in a terrorist attack....


Best. Post. Ever.


----------



## Tactical Medic (May 27, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> Best. Post. Ever.



I don't think so, back in the 40s the saying was loose lips sink ships and another is mums the word. let us never forget the 343 AND all the other EMS, Police, civilians that were fell victim to terrorist. Let us never forget our brothers and sisters who right now are fighting take a breath, and who have cancer due to contanaments, from the acts of terrorist.  We need to stay on our guard and not become victims due to our own ignorance, its always attitudes such as that which losses the life of a loved one, coworker, or your own :wacko:  .  Honestly this subject should not be taken lightly.....

maybe I have 12-13 post here, but I have seen my share of death and distruction, and have walked in shadow of death on September 11, and I'm very sensative to such ignorant outburst by a so called "professional"....

:usa:


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 27, 2006)

It was meant as a joke, so lighten up.


----------



## Rangat (May 27, 2006)

It's really sad what state terrorism has forced you guys to- not even being able to speak proudly/freely about the stations that one loves and forms part of your life.

With all due respect, don't you guys feel beaten, by being on your knees on this? I would feel proud as a terrorist, if i were responsible for casting shadow, doubt and fear, in the minds of my enimies' patriots. 

Why are you so keen on falling back to the hardcore, military, trust no-one, suspect every abnormality, hawk-eye mentality?

Just an external opinion- you know, use it, don't use it...


----------



## Rangat (May 27, 2006)

PS: I do feel VERY strongly, that it is very important to maintain a sense of humour in the times the devils' workers try so seriously to destroy you.

In all aspects of life, including the tirade of darkness i encounter in africa.


----------



## Tactical Medic (May 28, 2006)

Rangat said:
			
		

> It's really sad what state terrorism has forced you guys to- not even being able to speak proudly/freely about the stations that one loves and forms part of your life.
> 
> With all due respect, don't you guys feel beaten, by being on your knees on this? I would feel proud as a terrorist, if i were responsible for casting shadow, doubt and fear, in the minds of my enimies' patriots.
> 
> ...



Beaten? on our knees? your reffering to me I guess, well I have been in this from the get go, I WAS at the WTC on Sept 11th, my unit deployed to Iraq, I volly for a 2nd tour, I'm on my way to Eastern Europe for a humanitarian mission, yes I dont take this lightly, WE as medical professionals should not take such things lightly, YOU might be the next victim of a terrorrist attack...

I wouldn't call it paranoid but I would use the term "protective" I just suggested that WE should not have to freely divulge our work areas, I mean the freedom of information act ONLY applies if some has ASKED your department for specific information, for instance a copy of a dispatch, or how many runs a year, etc.  We can still talk proudly of our departments but at the same time be careful of what is said, so as not to HURT us, if we get hurt who would take care of us let alone our area of response?

I want to think that preventive medicine is the best medicine, don't you?  If we can prevent our own people from injury and death then we can better protect and serve our communities.  I know to other people around the world the WTC attack doesn't mean much, many rejoiced that the US was kicked in the balls, but how many South Africans died that day in the WTC? I'm sure at least one.

Anyway enough of my rant, I don't think it was funny, you guys in the midwest didn't have to deal with the mess, so you think its OK to make light of a serious potential problem.  Its cool to put the "remember 9/11" stickers on your cars and apparatus, but then you joke about it too, I sure don't remember anything being funny...


----------



## Rangat (May 28, 2006)

Buddy- I am 100% behind the states, I believe you will lead the world to a better age. But do you realise that you mentioned the WTC like a dozen times already, with no direct relevance?

How can u be FREE if you are emotionally the slave of that tragedy? I can't help but suspect that you say, and do, these things mostly for sensationalazation. You keep on listing all these things you are apart of, thats pretty extreme for you guys I guess, but if you can't stay happy and balansed in the things you contribute to now, after 9/11, then i'm sorry my friend, but you can't handle it.

I am sure nobody of proper consciousness would laugh at 9/11, or make jokes at it.
But you can't turn into another, harsh person, just because your country has been violated. In all modesty- if i were to get scars and stuff from everytime i've seen a human being get violated/tortured/murdered/assaulted ect, I would be an unsensitive zombie now.

The key to keeping your humanity, is to keep a light, happy, humouristic, mentality, while respecting life.

Prevention is better. But the way you're doing it, you are the biatch of the outcome of your efforts. If there's a suicide bomb in front of the White House now, you will just become perminantly more harder, serious, and loose your humantiy eventually.


----------



## MMiz (May 28, 2006)

I spent today working on a Sept. 11 lesson plan for my students.  I didn't see this thread until now, but it reinforces what I spent the day trying to express in my lessons.

September 11th was devestating to many people, some more than others.  I never meant to joke about the events of September 11, but do feel as though many of the recent counter-terrorism efforts are misguided.

I will never forget September 11th, and as long as I live I'll remember my reaction to the event.  My emotions were strong, though maybe not the same as those who experienced the events in person.  

After September 11th there has been a huge increase in anti-terrorism efforts.  I can only compare some of the ideas to the "duck and cover" drills my parents did _back in the day_.

Terrorism is horrible, but living a life of fear is even worse.  Being prepared and careful is one thing, restricting your life in a way that gets in the way of normal communication is another.  Terrorism is scary, but I can find 1,000 things I'm even more scared about.

I will never try to negate your experience, but this forum is a diverse community of people with varied experiences.  I respect them just as much as I respect you, but not experiencing 9/11 first-hand doesn't make our experiences any less important or real.  Those who risked everything on September 11th, 2001 are my amazing people who were part of a monumental event in American history.  Me, or anyone else making a joke out of the sometimes misguided reaction to the terrorist attacks is simply a human reaction, maybe even a coping mechanism for some people.

I'll never forget, and I'll do my best to make sure my students never forget, but I wont and can't live in fear.


----------



## Tactical Medic (May 29, 2006)

Why do you think I fear anything? your all getting this wrong, would any one of us walk into the sceen of a shooting without scene safety?  We would like to know of hazards before getting in the mix, how about keying your radio at a bomb threat call? Its all the same WE need to be careful of the things we do, not only terrorist are out to get us but, how about the meth lab guy who rigs traps, the junky with the needle in his pants pocket, or a sick child just off the airplane from overseas.  You (I hope) will have the insight to see potential problems to yourself and your co-workers first.  

You think I'm not humerous, paranoid, h34r: ,  and in fear? LOL whatever dude, I could do like others and just leave EMS, but I rather face my fears and hope that I can make a difference, or even save a buddys life.  I'm just trying to let you guys know not to let your guard down, and yes I might be somewhat sensative to Sept 11, its hard to forget something so traumatic and that still haunts you, because just when you almost forgot it, you find out that another coworker and dear friend has died from lung problems or something else.  Anyway take care out there and stay safe...

Mike


----------



## MMiz (May 29, 2006)

Tactical Medic said:
			
		

> Why do you think I fear anything? your all getting this wrong, would any one of us walk into the sceen of a shooting without scene safety?  We would like to know of hazards before getting in the mix, how about keying your radio at a bomb threat call? Its all the same WE need to be careful of the things we do, not only terrorist are out to get us but, how about the meth lab guy who rigs traps, the junky with the needle in his pants pocket, or a sick child just off the airplane from overseas.  You (I hope) will have the insight to see potential problems to yourself and your co-workers first.
> 
> You think I'm not humerous, paranoid, h34r: ,  and in fear? LOL whatever dude, I could do like others and just leave EMS, but I rather face my fears and hope that I can make a difference, or even save a buddys life.  I'm just trying to let you guys know not to let your guard down, and yes I might be somewhat sensative to Sept 11, its hard to forget something so traumatic and that still haunts you, because just when you almost forgot it, you find out that another coworker and dear friend has died from lung problems or something else.  Anyway take care out there and stay safe...
> 
> Mike


Mike,

I hope you realize that while I disagree with your point of view to a degree, I'm not attacking you as a person.  I commend you for your contributions and sacrifices, but am a bit personally frustrated with the state of this country right now.

I can't imagine what you had to go through, I'm going to be honest.  I really can't.  I can't imagine what you might be going through right now.  I hope that you stick around and continue to contribute, because your voice and perspective is important to this forum.  

I'm just a bit frustrated a bit right now, and use humor to deal with a sometimes comical situation.

Take care,


----------



## Jon (May 30, 2006)

Wow... I miss all the good arguements when I take a weekend off...

Ok.. you both have VERY good points.

Like Matt, Mike, and everyone else... I will NOT forget 9/11.

I do agree that the free availibility of "GoogleMaps" etc, could be used for illegal purposes, but it is free, public domain access.

Also, in hindsight, some of our discussions here were probably not the smartest thing to talk about, like ignition overides, keys in ignition while on calls, etc... But this is also stuff that is availible online, or in print magazines.

I got an object lesson in terrorism in 2003, when Atlantic City had a threat of an ambulance used as a VBIED... Every ambulance had to display a "secret sign" (read... orange piece of construction paper)... My Co. had a rig going into A.C. to pick up a patient when the order came down... they were stopped, searched, and given the 3rd degree.

I agree with Ragnat, that it is sad that we have to be suspicious whenever someone asks questions of us, our equipment, or our stations... We serve the public, and it can be a big "black eye" if we can't give the cub scouts a tour of the station anymore...

We need to reach a happy medium on this... we can't live in a police state, but we need to protect ourselves, too.


----------



## JJR512 (May 31, 2006)

Tactical Medic said:
			
		

> I certainly understand what you just said, its called "freedom of information act" BUT if someone wants to find that out let them do their own damn research, there is no reason why WE should freely give that information out...


This has nothing to do with the Freedom of Information Act. It's readily-available public information. The addresses are listed in the Yellow Pages, on the FD and PD's websites, on county websites, a hundred other places. The sign out front of the Anne Arundel County Fire Department Training Academy says "Anne Arundel County Fire Department Training Academy", not "Bob's Farm/Nothing To See Here". It's a public road, if you drive down it you will see signs posted in normal English where the Crime Lab building is, where the Property Storage section is. I didn't look anything up, I didn't do any *research*, other than I happened to drive down that road and read the signs. I didn't post any secrets or anything that the concerned parties would prefer be kept as secret as possible. The Google map image doesn't reveal anything secret, either, nothing you wouldn't be able to easily see from the public road, except for roof colors, and I don't think knowing the roof color is going to endager anyone.


----------



## CaptainPanic (May 31, 2006)

I can understand why some folks feel paranoid after what happened in 9/11. I agree wholeheartedly that what happened on 9/11/2001 is no laughing matter, but for some folks humor is a way of dealing with stress.

But I will say this if you keep dwelling on it, and force yourself to live in a petrified state, all youre doing is setting yourself up for some mental problems later, such as depression, because youre not allowing yourself to enjoy whats in front of you.

Now if anyone here feels offended by my comment, I apologize, but I however will not apologize for being human.

I agree with Matt (MMiz) that current efforts against terrorism have been misguided. IE - the No Fly List was pretty much a flop because children who happened to have the same first and last name of suspected terrorists were not allowed to fly. Remember the 9 month old boy that they would not allow to board the plane due to the massive restrictions that were put in place post-9/11??

Even now, we still lack in adequate protection. Our Southern Border with Mexico is pretty much wide open. Middle Easterners could blend in quite easily with the Hispanics, all they have to do is get a flight to Mexico, learn Spanish, get some falsified papers and swim the river. That easy. And only recently are we even taking care of the problem.

Basically our country is hell bent on sophistication that we overlook the simple solutions. Again preventative medicine.

Oh yeah - in certain cities the Google Maps only zoom in so far so you cannot make out much detail other than a few parked cars and roofs.

Instead of dwelling on fear of terrorism, why not step up and be a part of the solution and live your life. Life is funny, no one gets out alive.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Jun 1, 2006)

WTF is everyone saying I'm freakin paranoid and dwelling on what happened 4 and half years ago?  Yes you can get the info from the phone book, but how many terrorist have access to your phone book, from a cave in afganastan? I don't think so..... BUT they do have access to computers, as I said before I will not dwell on this crap anymore, humor is a good stress reliever I agree, but there are just some things that are just better not said at least out of respect for your own peoples, I mean maybe after a call you guys might crack a joke, but would you do that if it were another medic that has passed away?

Look people we got attacked at the WTC in 1993, and we became lasidasical, we all felt invinsable, that no one would dare mess with big ol'USA, well the same freaks did it again in 2001, what makes you think it won't happen again?  I'm not paranoid, far from it.  Its only a matter a time before it happens again, I'm sure the terrorrist didn't know of your training site till they read this forum, :wacko: 

Anyway I'm tired of this, you guys keep trying to justify its OK, so do it, its like telling a COPD patient not to smoke, they know its not good for their health but they persist, feeling like they will die of something else or something, basically its called denial, and thats what you all got


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 1, 2006)

Tactical Medic said:
			
		

> Yes you can get the info from the phone book, but how many terrorist have access to your phone book, from a cave in afganastan? I don't think so..... BUT they do have access to computers,


 
Your right.  They don't have access to MY personal phone book.  But as you pointed out, they have access to the internet.  Which means they have access to YOUR phone number, MY phone number, and pretty much anything address to any public building they want.  

www.whitepages.com

www.yellowpages.com

www.google.com

and about a million others will get them that info.  Property tax information can be found on the property appraisers WEBSITE.  The fire department, police department, crime labs, ect can all be found on the local/county/state websites.  

JJ is right.  This has nothing to do with the Freedom of Information Act.  To get any information by using that act requires WAY to much paperwork.

I can google search just about anybody and the google whitepages will pull them up.  

I am just a dumb girl from up north who moved south.  I can guarantee you if some half wit terrorist wanted to bomb something, he/she/it could find out all they wanted to by accessing the internet via the computer in their cave in Afghanistan or their shack in the mountains of Montana.


----------



## fm_emt (Jun 1, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> internet via the computer in their cave in Afghanistan or their shack in the mountains of Montana.



That's how we can find Osama! Look for the cave with the Direct TV dish on it!!!

*slaps forehead*


----------



## Rangat (Jun 1, 2006)

Tac Med, dood.

Take no offence: My opinion is that you don't know what denial is.
And secondly, I don't think you can handle & process this career.

Training has good money.

Regards


----------



## Tactical Medic (Jun 2, 2006)

Rangat said:
			
		

> Tac Med, dood.
> 
> Take no offence: My opinion is that you don't know what denial is.
> And secondly, I don't think you can handle & process this career.
> ...




LOL, you don't know me from a hole in the wall, you don't know how long I have been in the game, and I don't know what denial is? Don't insult my intelligence :wacko: now your making it personal, I don't know anything about you but assume that you care about the people in your area, and that is why your here  

handle and process this career? I have been doing this for over 15 years, so I don't think it is that, BUT maybe it is burn out?  Sure I can admit to being a little toasted, I have plenty of patience with work, even my BS calls I can deal with, I mean its all bread and butter   BUT I don't have a problem throwing up the BS flag, when a coworker messes up and/or says inappropriate things on the scene.

I value life, I don't pray to the "medic gods" and wish for a "good call" because what you are really wishing for is for someone to get hurt or maimed, a good day for me is a no-hitter and that is because I know that the people in my area of response are OK  

Anyway while there are PLENTY of search engines on the computer, most do not give the proper location for training sites, dispatch centers, supply bases and what not.  Its usually a "1-800" number or an address to city hall or something, there are ways to protect yourself, anyway got to go, tones going off....


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jun 7, 2006)

I cant help but laugh at this thread now...

Kinda funny how we are supposedly in 'denial' that were gonna die sooner or later.

I went to a hunt test I lit up a smoke, a guy 2 steps over asks me
"You like them cancer sticks? They'll kill ya, you know."

I looked at him and said "Well, if life dont kill me first I guess these will." Needless to say there were a few bursts of laughter from folks that overheard that one.

Try explaining life and death with an EMT thats seen their share of it.... :roll:

My grandparents both died of cancer, my living grandparents both have have cancer, I think its a pretty good chance Im gonna get cancer one way or another, I guess Im just in 'denial' and Im gonna speed up the process by a few years.


----------



## JJR512 (Jun 8, 2006)

Tactical Medic said:
			
		

> ...Look people we got attacked at the WTC in 1993, and we became lasidasical, we all felt invinsable, that no one would dare mess with big ol'USA, well the same freaks did it again in 2001, what makes you think it won't happen again? I'm not paranoid, far from it. Its only a matter a time before it happens again, I'm sure the terrorrist didn't know of your training site till they read this forum


I have two points to make here regarding this quote, they are separate from each other.

1. If terrorists wanted to attack the training academy (why?) of a county fire department, they already know where it is and how to do it. But if they don't already know about the AACOFD Training Academy, I doubt they're going to find out about it just because I posted about it here. Not to say this isn't a great place, but I strongly doubt that terrorists are hanging around EMTLife.com.

2. You have a right to be paranoid. I mean, you have a valid reason to be paranoid. There are valid reasons to be concerned. However, to change the way we as a country do things because of fear would be to give in to terror; that is what terrorists want, that's their very definition. The fact that we as a country keep doing things the way we want to do them shows that we will not give up, we will not surrender. We will maintain our free society with free access to information, terrorists be damned. *This is America, land of the free, home of the brave.*


----------



## Tactical Medic (Jun 8, 2006)

JJR512, once again I'm not paranoid, I just value life in a different way than others, it will happen again no doubt in my mind, but why help these wackos out?  Let them do there own research, LOL.  Anyway I don't know what the whole cigerette post was about, if you choose to smoke thats on you, when a terrorist makes you inhale toxins because your working on the scene of terrorist attack (ala WTC) you have no choice....

Debra Reede EMTP had no choice- died of lung CA, due to exposure @ WTC
http://lungdiseases.about.com/od/911wtclungdisease/p/deborah_reeve.htm
Felix Hernandez EMTB had no choice- same thing
http://lungdiseases.about.com/od/911wtclungdisease/p/felix_hernandez.htm
Tim Keller EMTB had no choice- same thing
http://lungdiseases.about.com/od/911wtclungdisease/p/timothy_keller.htm

you people have no idea, you cannot fathom what happened and what is still happening, and may very well happen to you all one day.  It is a matter before another attack happens again.  Yes this is the home of the brave, but do we have to be arrogant too?  Be smart live another day to help another fellow human being.  

the whole thing about cigerettes is another issue, and doesn't have anything to do with this discussion, but IMO anyone who doesn't care enough for himself shouldn't be working and saving the public :wacko: 

Safe tour-


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jun 8, 2006)

You dont have to worry on that one Tactical, Im unemployed - 

but heck a vast majority of good EMTs and Medics I know smoke. Sure it aint 'cool' but :censored::censored::censored::censored: lets not start discriminating on the basis of ones personal habits. (Should I also not drink any alcohol BTW??)

As for the those that died at WTC - I think a vast majority here would say that if they were there they would go help regardless of whether or not we got lung cancer from toxins. The same thing as sacrificing your own life so that others may live.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Jun 9, 2006)

We al knew the possibilities, but in the heat of the moment all that awareness training takes a back seat, we had NO protective equipment at all, and towards the evening when it got cold and things slowed down (hard to believe, huh?) we had a chance to catch some shut eye, imagine 20-30 emts and medics huddling together on 3-4 inches of dust tring to rest, with not even a hepa mask :wacko: 

I had to use a cravat filled with 4x4s as a mask, and many more of us didn't even have that :sad: 

Anyway you all need to protect yourselves, sure its nice to brag about a new bus, station, dispatch center etc.  But it should be a need to know, I read alot of bravado, but when the :censored::censored::censored::censored: hits the fan, it is a whole new ball game. 

Stay safe, stay healthy, stay up to date on current trends, that saves lives, most importantly your own


----------



## Jon (Jun 10, 2006)

Tactical Medic said:
			
		

> Debra Reede EMTP had no choice- died of lung CA, due to exposure @ WTC
> http://lungdiseases.about.com/od/911wtclungdisease/p/deborah_reeve.htm


 
OK... this is somewhat news - I heard of the other 2, but not her. How many more?


----------



## Jon (Jun 10, 2006)

Tac Medic...

I see your point... but we can't live in fear.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Jun 11, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Tac Medic...
> 
> I see your point... but we can't live in fear.



Why are you saying it is "fear" (your trying to imply paranoia) LOL you guys crack me up, what I'm saying is to be careful of what you do or say because that can jeopardize your life (or your family and friends lives).  Fearlessness is just plain stupid, and although I (as I think all normal human beings) have some kind of fear, I think that I might have it less than some of you all, I mean why would I go to swat medic school, why be a fire fighter, or why do hazmat?  For that matter why am did I just re-enlist into the Navy (corpsman) or why did I volunteer for another tour over seas?  

Look, just like most of us here I am a type A personality BUT that doesn’t mean I’m going to run into the first fire, hazmat, or shooting without first evaluating the scene (ala scene safety) at the same time I’m not going to volunteer information that might jeopardize the safety of my coworkers and friends.  Maybe it is because of my military mindset but I strongly believe that machismo and bravado should be left to people in the big sandbox.  If you feel patriotic, fly a flag or send goodies over seas, better yet volunteer and serve your country, if you are proud of your department then wear t-shirts, do MDA drives, sponsor an event, or march in a parade.  

Anyway I tire of all this, I feel as that there are always those who talk the talk online, but when its time to mix it up, most will have the tunnel vision and become victims, or will just cower away.  Honestly if you haven’t been THERE then you have no reason to comment, I mean if I where to be giving a lecture about scene safety, perimeter control, IEDs, 2nd devices, etc. and you knew my credentials I’m sure you would just listen up, ask smart questions (yes the only stupid question is the one never asked), and file this knowledge away for future reference.

One more thing a smart person learns from his mistakes, a wise person learns from other’s mistakes.  I know everyone here is smart (I mean your all prehospital professionals right?), now I ask you;  are you wise?


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jun 12, 2006)

*sigh* I think we've beat the horse dead already.

Tactical you can go live however you wish, and we'll go live however we wish and lets just all agree to disagree seeing as this will likely never be resolved.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Jun 13, 2006)

CaptainPanic said:
			
		

> *sigh* I think we've beat the horse dead already.
> 
> Tactical you can go live however you wish, and we'll go live however we wish and lets just all agree to disagree seeing as this will likely never be resolved.




:lol:  Sounds good


----------

